# taglio



## bluenait

" 'Sto polpettone, comunque, è proprio un taglio."

 No sé muy bien a qué se refiere... ¿Podría ser referido al tamaño de la ración?


Aiuto!


----------



## sabrinita85

Jejeje!
_Taglio _en este sentido es jergal.
_Polpettone _podría ser una comida, pero también algo aburrido (y creo que en este caso también).
_*Taglio *_(no lo utilices en documentos o composiciones, que es jergal) quiere decir "muy gracioso, divertido"  [viene de "tagliarsi in due dalle risate": cuando uno se ríe mucho se pliega el cuerpo en dos].


----------



## bluenait

No chiquilla! En el contexto están comiendo. Carne (polpettone) en concreto. 

 En español también decimos "me parto" o "me troncho de risa"  cuando algo es gracioso, o en sentido irónico. Es bastante coloquial. En España también existe la expresión "partirse el culo". Suena fatal y se me hace rarísimo escribirlo pero se oye continuamente en la calle. 

Gracias, de todas formas ¿Alguna otra idea?


----------



## sabrinita85

¡Ah espera!
Ahora que pienso más en eso, _*taglio *_(o _*tajo *_-ya que se dice sólo en Roma-) puede significar también *bonito, guay, chulo*.
Por ejemplo: "Sta festa è proprio un tajo" = esta fiesta es de veras muy guay.


----------



## bluenait

Ok. Grazie. Dunque...  vuole dire che il polpettone è molto buono  

Muchas gracias


----------



## sabrinita85

Uhm no sé... yo creo que se refiere al aspecto: este polpettone tiene buena pinta.
¿Puedes pegar el fragmento para que podamos entender mejor?


----------



## claudine2006

bluenait said:


> " 'Sto polpettone, comunque, è proprio un taglio."
> 
> No sé muy bien a qué se refiere... ¿Podría ser referido al tamaño de la ración?
> 
> 
> Aiuto!


Confía en Sabri, la expresión no se usa en otras partes de Italia, ella es de Roma y seguro sabe más que nosotros.
De toda manera, no te aconsejo usar la expresión "è un taglio" (y aún menos el "'sto", mejor decir "questo" que es la forma italiana correcta). ¿Dónde encontraste la frase?


----------



## bluenait

claudine2006 said:


> Confía en Sabri, la expresión no se usa en otras partes de Italia, ella es de Roma y seguro sabe más que nosotros.
> De toda manera, no te aconsejo usar la expresión "è un taglio" (y aún menos el "'sto", mejor decir "questo" que es la forma italiana correcta). ¿Dónde encontraste la frase?




Claudine, es de una película. Al ser lenguaje hablado, entre dos adolescentes, es normal que usen jerga y que no pronuncien todas las letras. Ahora. No puedo traducir que tiene buena pinta, como dice Sabri, porque la chica ya va por la mitad del plato. De todas formas, me ha aclarado el concepto y me ha ayudado mucho, yo creo que la idea en general la respeto.


----------



## sabrinita85

bluenait said:


> Claudine, es de una película. Al ser lenguaje hablado, entre dos adolescentes, es normal que usen jerga y que no pronuncien todas las letras. Ahora. No puedo traducir que tiene buena pinta, como dice Sabri, porque la chica ya va por la mitad del plato. De todas formas, me ha aclarado el concepto y me ha ayudado mucho, yo creo que la idea en general la respeto.


Mira, en dialecto eso quiere decir.
Igual no has escuchado bien lo que dicen.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Confía en Sabri, la expresión no se usa en otras partes de Italia, ella es de Roma y seguro sabe más que nosotros.
> De toda manera, no te aconsejo usar la expresión "è un taglio" (y aún menos el "'sto", mejor decir "questo" que es la forma italiana correcta). ¿Dónde encontraste la frase?



Efectivamente yo nunca he escuchado la palabra taglio...


----------



## bluenait

¡Mujeres de poca fe!  Estoy bastante segura de que dice "taglio", puesto que, además oirlo en la película, tengo los subtítulos para sordos en italiano que me lo confirman. Puesto que la película es muy conocida (Caterina va in città) y os extraña tanto, si alguna vez la estaís viendo, fijaros en la conversación de las chicas cuando está comiendo en la habitación de Caterina y entonces me decís si estoy equivocada. Gracias por el interés.


----------



## sabrinita85

Vale, en cuanto pueda, echaré un vistazo a la película


----------



## comeunanuvola

bluenait said:


> " 'Sto polpettone, comunque, è proprio un taglio."
> 
> No sé muy bien a qué se refiere... ¿Podría ser referido al tamaño de la ración?
> 
> 
> Aiuto!


 
Scrivo in italiano perchè sono pigra e non conosco benissimo lo spagnolo.

Io penso che forse la frase corretta potrebbe essere:

'Sto polpettone, comunque, è proprio un *buon* taglio."

Questo perchè dal macellaio ho sentito spesso riferirsi alla carne (di varia natura) come un "buon taglio", nel senso di buona qualità.
Però non so se il film abbia voluto dire questo, bisognerebbe vederne il contesto.

Puede ser??? 

Nuvola


----------



## comeunanuvola

bluenait said:


> ¡ Puesto que la película es muy conocida (Caterina va in città) y os extraña tanto, si alguna vez la estaís viendo, fijaros en la conversación de las chicas cuando está comiendo en la habitación de Caterina y entonces me decís si estoy equivocada. Gracias por el interés.


 
Perdone!

Non avevo letto il titolo del film.

Poichè l'ho visto ti confermo che dice "taglio" (Caterina lo utilizza diverse volte nel film) e il significato in questo caso è di "cosa veramente buona, deliziosa".

Te lo dico perchè ho amici e parenti della zona da dove proviene Caterina (ovvero Montalto di Castro - citato nel film) ed il dialetto è una via di mezzo tra toscano e viterbese, comunque alto Lazio.

Nuvola


----------

